# I need help!



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi you all again!

Another problem here! 

This time about apostillas and important paperwork. Just before Xmas, I sent some important paperwork to Milton Keynes to get the apostilles. I used a courier company and paid money to get the documents delivered by hand. 

Using their tracking system, I could see that the papers took about 12 hours to get from Milton Keynes to Valencia. Very good. 

However, they got stuck in Valencia for like 3 days. 

I sent an email to them saying that we were going to be out of the house on the 24th and right until the 28th and that no-one would be at home to sign for them and that if possible, they could leave a calling card or something and we would make sure we go to their offices to pick the papers on our return from Xmas Holidays. 

Two days later, I got an email saying that the papers were delivered on the 24th and that someone signed for them and they sent me a PDF document with my signature.

It wasn't my signature at all. 

On our return to our house, we saw nothing in the letterbox and when we opened the door, we saw the packet lying on the floor in our garden, totally soaked, as apparently it might have been raining. 

Apparently, it is my assumption, that the courier came, and as no-one was in, he pretended to sign for me and threw the paperwork over the fence, and the lied there for 4 days, getting wet, damp, etc. 

The paperwork was wet, but I managed to get them dry and ironed the apostillas and the documents. It seems to be ok now. Well, they still look a bit funny but I am hoping they will be accepted.

But when I first arrived, I was so angry that I sent email to the courier company asking for answers and why they've done that. They replied saying sorry and that they were investigating. 

TODAY, I got a man coming to our house in tears, he was the courier, apparently his wife is unemployed and they got 3 children and he says he is going to be sacked. 

I feel really really really bad now, as I don't know what to do. I have given him a copy of the email I sent on the 23rd saying that we won't be here until the 28th, still this man came on the 24th, when they knew we wouldn't be here. 

Maybe that will help. I don't know whose fault it is now, but I feel really really bad and I don't know what to do. 

I was angry at the time and had the paperwork got spoiled with the rain I would be even more upset as they were original copies and the only ones that I have. You pay these couriers to get things done quickly and safely but they didn't do a good job.

Any recommendations? I feel like the king of **** now!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

His company probably imposes a KPI of 99% of deliveries to be made in one week or something similar, regardless of the reason for non-delivery.

I don't think that you should do anything. You have called a person to task who has acted incorrectly. He took the decision to act as he did and now has to be accountable (as with all of us who work as employees).

If you genuinely think that he doesn't deserve to lose his job over it, then you could write to the company saying that there is no need for them to continue their investigation as no harm was done.

I doubt that it will change the fate of the worker but it might make you feel better !


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ironically, two weeks before that I sent for more apostilles using the normal recorded delivery with the Post Office (Correos) and everything went smoothly.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What a ball* up!!
An awful situation for you and the employee to be in. I'm pretty sure that he doesn't plan his route and that he's merely "un mandado". Even so, where did the signature come from? (I'm wondering if it was your nasty neighbours??!!) Did you ask him about it?
It seems to me that it was 6 of one, and half a dozen of the other - both the company and the employee were at fault and it might be a good idea to make that apparent to both parties. Will you be ble to get in contact with the employee again to ask him about the signature? Can you ask the company who plans the routes/ checks emails from customers?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

He is coming back in about 1 hour, to talk a bit more, as I was busy earlier, he said he was trying to do me a favour by signing for it himself and throwing the packet over the fence. He obviously didn't know that I sent an email to their HO saying not to deliver.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> He is coming back in about 1 hour, to talk a bit more, as I was busy earlier, he said he was trying to do me a favour by signing for it himself and throwing the packet over the fence. He obviously didn't know that I sent an email to their HO saying not to deliver.


Well, that does happen with the normal post round here. I once found a padded envelope that had been chucked over our fence from the postman and it was of course, chewed by the dog, but she'd done it as a favour...

Find out as much as you can, about the part that the company paid with not taking any notice of the email, and whether they told him to go to the house when you said you'd not be there. If it seems that they were negligent, it's not just the courier's fault and you should, if you feel you want to get that involved, confront them about it.
Also, are you going to claim any compensation?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't want to claim for anything, the paperwork seems to be ok, my intention was to make sure that the company tells the courier guy not to 'fake signatures' and throw things over the fence as that is not what I paid for. 

I believe, the company would come back up to 3 times to deliver the package and it we are not in, then they leave a note for us to go to their HO and pick it up. 

I believe the guy didn't want to come back again the next day or whenever and hence he did that. 

But I will ask him later what actually happened, I would say to him that mostly I am unhappy with the HO as they had my email and they still sent him over knowing we were not going to be in.

Maybe tomorrow I will call them or email them and try to explain that they don't need to sack him as they are both equally at fault here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Maybe tomorrow I will call them or email them and try to explain that they don't need to sack him as they are both equally at fault here.


Yes, that was what I was trying to say


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Guy came, he was sat outside in the van for 40 minutes before I had to go out and get him as he was too worried about things. 

We talked. He apologised. 

I sent an email to the company saying that they were both at fault here and that I considered the matter closed and withdraw my complaint as things were all good and paperwork accepted. No harm done. 

However, the guy said he won't do that again no matter what. I showed him the envelope, that it was still a bit wet 18 days later! 

He said his boss have asked him to come from Valencia personally to apologise. I really felt sorry for him but as soon as he has learn his lesson... 

He said he won't get the sack if I sent an email explaining, so I did that and hopefully all will be ok. Soft me!


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Guy came, he was sat outside in the van for 40 minutes before I had to go out and get him as he was too worried about things.
> 
> We talked. He apologised.
> 
> ...


Blimey Lolito your not have a very good start to the New Year, what with your cats an all, but regarding this cock up, its sounds like its not your fault and I think you have been very reasonable about it, hope the year improves


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lolito said:


> Guy came, he was sat outside in the van for 40 minutes before I had to go out and get him as he was too worried about things.
> 
> We talked. He apologised.
> 
> ...


No, Lolito, you're not 'soft'...but you are a really decent guy!!


----------

